# Afraid of Heights



## Latexfreak (Jun 28, 2009)

I consider myself a great painter. But I pretty much only paint indoors on areas with ceilings under 12 feet because Im afraid of heights. Should I consider a new career? I hate even painting a two story basic home. I have to bid on single story homes, and Im losing work because of it. I also fear bridges, and I have moved to a city with no high bridges. Its kinda hard to tell an employee "No im scared" when he asks me to climb the ladder and look at something. I get little respect that way.


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

2 thoughts here.

1.) the best way to over come your fear is to face it head on. Climb up that ladder, trust yourself and stay safe. Use a anchoring system with safety harness if needed but get up there and face the fear.

2.) if you can't do 1, find another job cause painting ain't for you. If you can only do interiors and only under 12 feet you are in trouble. You are losing thousands, no, tens of thousands of potential work due to a fear that you CAN overcome. Which greatly explains your Insurance Nightmare post earlier.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

a few options...

- the more you do it, the less you will fear it.

- specialize in single story interiors.

- have your employees do the high stuff - that’s why you pay them.

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm sure you will notice that some days are worse than others, but it really is about doing it enough to get use to it.If you have to call yourself names to get going, then do it.You will find that some high jobs are a lot of fun.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't think it will be very effective for you to spend your time on the jobsite trying to conquer your fear of heights. You really have more important things to be doing.

Perhaps do it off the job site. Start doing some tasks on a 16 foot ladder around your house. Then progress to a 24 foot ladder and clean the gutters or something. Clean the neighbors' gutters. Etc.

Being up on a 32 or 40 foot ladder isn't scary. Moving one around on uneven ground with wind and $50,000-$200,000 worth of autos, windows, and other property in the fall radius, now THAT'S scary.


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> I don't think it will be very effective for you to spend your time on the jobsite trying to conquer your fear of heights. You really have more important things to be doing.
> 
> Perhaps do it off the job site. Start doing some tasks on a 16 foot ladder around your house. Then progress to a 24 foot ladder and clean the gutters or something. Clean the neighbors' gutters. Etc.
> 
> Being up on a 32 or 40 foot ladder isn't scary. Moving one around on uneven ground with wind and $50,000-$200,000 worth of autos, windows, and other property in the fall radius, now THAT'S scary.


 You said it! Especially those old wooden 40' ladders. Man are those heavy. Bought Aluminum ones just for the weight savings.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't have employees so it would be pretty costly for me and I might not ever gotten into this job if i was scared of ladder work. 

You have employees so let your employees tackle the high stuff while you keep securing the jobs. 

Just my first thoughs as I do not know your work structure or how you operate.




Calist said:


> You said it! Especially those old wooden 40' ladders. Man are those heavy. Bought Aluminum ones just for the weight savings.


I have never used a wooden extension ladder. Sounds unpleasant.


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I have never used a wooden extension ladder. Sounds unpleasant.


The first guy I worked for in my early 20's, thats all he had. Wooden everything, steps, extentions, 24 to 40 footers. Of course, being the grunt, I had to lug them around, set them up and do all the high work while he sat below and talked with the home owner.....lol. Perks of being the boss I guess.

I ran into him a few years ago and he'd traded all his old wooden ones for aluminum ones. He's well into his 50's and hasn't the strength anymore for them.

Talk about bounce, you climb them things and they bounce like a ball, you have to part monkey to climb them!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Calist said:


> Talk about bounce, you climb them things and they bounce like a ball, you have to part monkey to climb them!


Yep, just what I was imagining.


----------



## RC_Quality_Painting (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree with having to get used to climbing ladders and overcoming the fears of heights. I myself am afraid of heights and always the first to admit it. I did fall off of a scaffold in my younger days when I did masonry. I landed on concrete and broke 5 ribs and cracked my eyebrow bone. Luckily that was all, as when I raised my head off of the concrete there was a piece of rebar sticking out of the concrete 10 inches from my head.

Since then I am still adjusting to the heights as I tend to get alittle knock knee going. People say it is like falling off of a bike, get back on it and go, well falling of a bike is less painful, LOL.

In time you will get used to it. 


Wooden Ladders - Forget it. Been on them once and never again


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Heights scare the bejesus out of me ! Doesn't matter though because the job has to be done and and I get up there to do it. I've worked high jobs since starting out and it's still the same . Man up and get up the ladder !!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think we had this discussion not too long ago.

Heights come with the job. When I was still painting, I would dream often about being on a ladder at about 30 feet and the freakin thing would fall backward. Yup, I would always wake before hitting the ground. I figured it was my mind reminding me to be careful on a ladder.

Fear is a good thing. Keeps you cautious.

But beside all that, here's my last post about heights and the body reacting:

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/high-stuff-only-6147/index2/#post86823


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Calist said:


> Talk about bounce, you climb them things and they bounce like a ball, you have to part monkey to climb them!


Ahhhhhhh, wooden extension ladders. Brings back "fond" memories.

You learn how to climb with the bouncy rhythm of the ladder. 

Even better carrying a bundle of shingles on the shoulder (77 pounds)

FUN :thumbup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I don't know if you guys use lifts but the one that spooks me is the 80' articulating kind. The wind increase like fivefold at 80'.. or so it seems. When that thing starts swaying you will swear its going to flip over.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Back in the day.....I remember being up about 40' in a church and we would run these 25' "airplane picks" we called em that cause they looked like airplane wings, between the scaffolds at the very top with nothin beside you, just the ceiling above to paint. I got about half way across and froze. No ones going to come and save you, you just have to sit down and wait till the fear leaves or the guys stop tellin you to get up you Pu**y.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Height is a funny thing. I personally have little problem on a tall ladder, but I hate scaffolding more than 3 tiers. At least on a ladder I usually have something to hold on to . not true standing on scaffolding that wiggles!
But I also usually do interiors- so don't run into it very often.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

i'm curious how you ever got into painting in the first place if you don't like to get on ladders. I would think that would be a prerequisite.

Once in awhile when I get up high and the wind kinda vibrates the ladder some it can mess with me. Its like all of a sudden I have a fear that I'm gonna fall, and I can't stay up there, I gotta get to the ground and wait a few seconds. Then I get back up and things are usually fine. I like to be up high alot better when there is grass underneath rather than concrete lol. Its pretty much psychological. I'd rather do low stuff if I can, its easier and faster thats for sure. Oh and the falling dreams, yeah I get them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

as the old saying goes:

falling is easy, it's the landing that is hard :whistling2: :thumbup:


----------



## GoGreen (Jul 30, 2009)

It's funny because now-a-days what I really hate are rooftops. A steep pitch on a 20' roof and I'm sweating bullets. I guess it's the balancing act of a fiver in one hand roller in the other. Give me a 40' ladder with the feet dug in over a step pitch any day!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

One thing that can really help on a roof is a good set of shoes that are not worn out.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I've always had a tremendous fear of heights - but a few years ago someone asked me to paint their house and I needed the money - so little by little I erected a pump staging from parts I got used. And from that point I was able to ease into ladder work, and eventually did a lot of roofing as time went on. My early days I was always just doing interior work and still prefer it. I guess alot of fear is not trusting equipment - when ladders are used correctly they really hold their own. Now when I am on a 6/12 pitch roof and I have to transition over onto ladder by wiggling over the side - I still get a little queasy to this day - but it goes with the territory.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Why is it that going up is better than coming down?I guess it why cats get stuck in trees


----------



## BrushMan (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not crazy about heights myself but sometimes you do what you've got to do. Like one of the other posts suggested if you have employees just send them up to do that stuff, that's what the get paid to do.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

BrushMan said:


> I'm not crazy about heights myself but sometimes you do what you've got to do. Like one of the other posts suggested if you have employees just send them up to do that stuff, that's what the get paid to do.


I brought this one employee on, and idiot me didn't ask the obvious. Turns out this guy wouldn't go higher than 12 feet. So I did all the high work with the 40 footer. It was comical - me afraid of heights - owner of company - and here I am doing all the high stuff, while my one employee was on or near the ground the whole time. But it forced me to overcome my fears. 

Someday - I'd like to be that boss that's on the ground chatting away while my workers are doing the hard high up work - but it seems I always have to jump in to get things done.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

"It was a high counsel that I once heard given to a young person, "Always do what you are afraid to do."
......Ralph Waldo Emerson
.








.








.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I know that metal beam would hold me up, but I would be walking on it like it was rice paper.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> I know that metal beam would hold me up, but I would be walking on it like it was rice paper.


Walking it? I'd be coating it - like I was paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wow, no one tied off back then either eh?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Paper Factory: walk backwards spray painting I beams 2 stories up over train tracks...Your safety line was the guy holding your hose behind you making sure you didn't trip over it...unless he started day dreamin'


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Paper Factory: walk backwards spray painting I beams 2 stories up over train tracks...Your safety line was the guy holding your hose behind you making sure you didn't trip over it...unless he started day dreamin'


no thanks, i'd rather work at Taco Bell. Although the beans can mess you up.:blink:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Those steel guys were incredible. There's a famous pic of the empire state bldg that makes me water the lawn just looking at it!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Latexfreak said:


> I consider myself a great painter. But I pretty much only paint indoors on areas with ceilings under 12 feet because Im afraid of heights. Should I consider a new career? I hate even painting a two story basic home. I have to bid on single story homes, and Im losing work because of it. I also fear bridges, and I have moved to a city with no high bridges. Its kinda hard to tell an employee "No im scared" when he asks me to climb the ladder and look at something. I get little respect that way.


"No power is strong enough to be lasting if it labors under the weight of fear."
- Cicero


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

*There was a good article in Smithsonian with this eye catching photo:*






​
*The text read, in part:*



> The 61st-floor terrace of the Chrysler Building in Manhattan had rarely seen such a large crowd. There was photographer Annie Leibovitz and her assistant Robert Bean, standing on one of the eight gargoyles that grace the building's exterior. Dancer David Parsons was on another of the gargoyles, posing for Leibovitz.


*And this*



> The resulting picture appeared in the Times' Arts & Leisure section on September 8, 1991, where it did nothing to diminish Leibovitz's already outsize reputation. The accompanying article, by Bourke-White biographer Vicki Goldberg, noted that the "only time [Leibovitz] lets someone hold her is when she puts one foot way out on the gargoyle's head, and once she feels secure there she makes her assistant let go and stands free above the New York skyline with the wind whipping at her trousers."


*But apparently the gargolyes of the Chrysler building attract many photographers:*











*and people with brushes*


----------



## cullybear (Mar 10, 2008)

I dont mind heights I just have to get settled a bit and i am ok. I had an employee tell me one time that he wasnt afraid of heights he was just afraid of falling. I always have a laugh when i think of that


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Reminds me of the old days doing rope swing stage. 5 stories up, in the spring the stomach would do a minor flip flop. At the end of the summer would be running the edge.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm absolutely okay up ladders/scaffold/towers etc as long as I feel safe. i.e. all access equipment is checked, looks and feels safe, etc.

Other than that I feel like this simple drawing...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> I'm absolutely okay up ladders/scaffold/towers etc as long as I feel safe. i.e. all access equipment is checked, looks and feels safe, etc.
> 
> Other than that I feel like this simple drawing...


I think your drawing is reversed


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I think your drawing is reversed


How so?
Or do you mean perversed... lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Mist, on this side of the pond, we pucker up when faced with death defying tasks. It's called the "pucker factor"

Maybe you Brits have a different way of looking doom in the eye.

Cultural differences, perhaps.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes, Like his butt would be puckered so tight you couldn't stick a pin in it!

Or , If you stuck a lump of coal up his butt it would come out a diamond!!


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

i once got a call from a friend of mine that wasn't a pro painter but was doing some work washing a house for a friend of his. He called me just freaking out. "Dude, i am on top of a ladder and don't know what to do! I am afraid to get back down...Please come help me out!" (yes, he actually made the call from the ladder) I was in the neighborhood , so i ran over to the house like superman to try and help him out..When i got there, he was clinging to a 12 foot extension ladder, about 3/4 of the way up...i laughed so hard i was crying..i helped talk him down then finished the job for him...Man, i made fun of him for weeks on that one.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

daArch said:


> Mist, on this side of the pond, we pucker up when faced with death defying tasks. It's called the "pucker factor"
> 
> Maybe you Brits have a different way of looking doom in the eye.
> 
> Cultural differences, perhaps.





aaron61 said:


> Yes, Like his butt would be puckered so tight you couldn't stick a pin in it!
> 
> Or , If you stuck a lump of coal up his butt it would come out a diamond!!


I see it all now...... some of it :jester:

My ar5e would be as tight as a ducks ar5e, and that is water-tight


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

I never had a problem with heights. Started out walking structural steel, kind of like the guys in the pic above, proceeded to rope stage and bosons chair. Working in the union you had to do it all. I loved the chair, as long as I could get someone to help pull me up. Anything over 2 stories is a BEAR solo. 

Back then we would set some "death rigs" just to paint a hard to get to spot. I remember walking a 24' ladder across the steel 40' up so we could spot bolt heads. Now they use bucket trucks and man lifts. 

I once hired a guy to help on a two story. Gave him a pot and brush and said "here's the ladder, run that gable trim while I go to the Paint Store." When I got back he was standing on the ground looking up with nothing painted. Said he was "scared of heights". Well "THE WORK IS UP THERE. If you can't do the work I don't need you." That was his first and last hour. 

As the Boss you don't have to climb, but like the man said, you'll get no respect if you can't.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPvCuc1_mgM


Aaron, I've always liked heights, and drew the major majority of high work when working for a large painting company. However.......doing what those guys are doing in the video, I would definitely be carrying a few extra pounds in my jeans if you know what I mean! :whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That really freaks me out! The old guys used to tell me when I was a pup.."Fallin from 4 stories or more doesn't matter anyway, so no use gettin all worked up."


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats nuts Aaron!!!!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> That really freaks me out! The old guys used to tell me when I was a pup.."Fallin from 4 stories or more doesn't matter anyway, so no use gettin all worked up."


That's true, but I don't want to be so high that it takes me 3 minutes to hit the ground when I fall! LOL!


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

The trouble is the older you get the more you think about the splat factor


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPvCuc1_mgM


I don't care if it took me 10 times as long, I'd be attaching that harness to every single rung I was climbing on that thing.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I get woozie watching that! They should hire base jumpers for that job!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

you know it is a lot more work just to work on taller homes. You better have everthing you need when you go up a tall ladder because it's a lot of wasted effort to get up there and forget something.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I don't have employees




WTF?!?

Best delete that bro...certain members may question your credibility.

take it from me.

lol.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> WTF?!?
> 
> Best delete that bro...certain members may question your credibility.
> 
> ...


We carry ourselves differently. 
I have had employees in the past and have a helper at the moment.

You want to do everything by yourself so you can try and control every minute aspect and I am more than willing to let go of some control to have work get done that I did not do.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> We carry ourselves differently.
> I have had employees in the past and have a helper at the moment.
> 
> You want to do everything by yourself so you can try and control every minute aspect and I am more than willing to let go of some control to have work get done that I did not do.


10 points for the "spin".

You are a solo painter with a "helper", I use them too from time to time.


----------



## Vipervgts (Aug 22, 2010)

*Medication*

There may be some medication to take the edge off. Possible Propranolol / Inderal. Used for stage fright, presentations, public speaking may also help for heights. To get over worked about being in that that situation does not help any. It may change your entire life.

It may be worth mentioning it to your doctor.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Vipervgts said:


> There may be some medication to take the edge off. Possible Propranolol / Inderal. Used for stage fright, presentations, public speaking may also help for heights.


When I was a cub the old pros used to say we needed to get acquainted with "thinners" at lunch. That was their code for heading to the bar for 3-6 cold ones. You'd be surprised how steady those guys were after lunch.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

There was a reality TV program a while back about tower workers. A lady owned the company and it showed all the problems she had hiring and keeping good help. There were a couple drunks, hop heads and one young hot shot climber. All would quit at the drop of a hat or if they just wanted a day off for any reason.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> That really freaks me out! The old guys used to tell me when I was a pup.."Fallin from 4 stories or more doesn't matter anyway, so no use gettin all worked up."


LOL Yep, there's "dyin' height" and "severely hurtin" height"....and my all time favorite; "stupid height"...which I considered me having my knee give out on the second step of a 4' ladder and landing wrong on the driveway causing a real nasty leg break.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPvCuc1_mgM


I wonder what the going rate is for a maintenance coat on a tower like this?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just a note:
Ever bid a job on a hill, they look so much taller than they really are.You get your ladder set up and it's a 28 instead of a 32 kind of thing. Me like that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> 10 points for the "spin".
> 
> You are a solo painter with a "helper", I use them too from time to time.


Actually the original statement was rather dated. I have an old guy that I have worked with off and on for a long time and I see him as a helper these days since he wants to retire his brush and has one foot on the couch. 

So what is my score again?

Of course I am sure you will quote this in 3-14 months and I will have to read the entire thread again to verify context. lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> We carry ourselves differently.
> I have had employees in the past and have a helper at the moment.
> 
> You want to do everything by yourself so you can try and control every minute aspect and I am more than willing to let go of some control to have work get done that I did not do.


 Man, what are you thinking??? If you don't have several vans and tee shirts, you can't possible be a professional!! 

Sheese, pay attention man !!!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Man, what are you thinking??? If you don't have several vans and tee shirts, you can't possible be a professional!!
> 
> Sheese, pay attention man !!!!!


I never did get the animosity between the small vs large contractors here. IMHO is how you conduct yourself _and_ your buisness. The word _"professional" _comes to mind. For _me, _it applies to how I conduct myself, in every facet of my working life. Including HERE.......:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I never did get the animosity between the small vs large contractors here. IMHO is how you conduct yourself _and_ your buisness. The word _"professional" _comes to mind. For _me, _it applies to how I conduct myself, in every facet of my working life. Including HERE.......:yes:


 I agree, it was just a jab at the guys that act like if you don't a fleet and a mass pool of employees, you ain't for real.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I agree, it was just a jab at the guys that act like if you don't a fleet and a mass pool of employees, you ain't for real.


I know. I was just responding to the forum in general. Just kind of where my mind took me after reading your post :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I agree, it was just a jab at the guys that act like if you don't a fleet and a mass pool of employees, you ain't for real.


And dont forget there is a train of thought here sometimes that the "small guys" are the only real craftsmen......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Man, what are you thinking??? If you don't have several vans and tee shirts, you can't possible be a professional!!
> 
> Sheese, pay attention man !!!!!


Funny I was whipping up my typical smartass answer and then I read Paul's response below. :whistling2:



Schmidt & Co. said:


> I never did get the animosity between the small vs large contractors here. IMHO is how you conduct yourself _and_ your buisness. The word _"professional" _comes to mind. For _me, _it applies to how I conduct myself, in every facet of my working life. Including HERE.......:yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> And dont forget there is a train of thought here sometimes that the "small guys" are the only real craftsmen......


There is nothing worse IMO, than a small guy who is afraid of heights unless he can be put on permanent wainscot.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> And dont forget there is a train of thought here sometimes that the "small guys" are the only real craftsmen......


its just a stereotype, just like the idea that a guy with a helper or two isn't important or "capitalized" enough to be in business. 

oh, brb, making some exterior money before the weather turns.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> And dont forget there is a train of thought here sometimes that the "small guys" are the only real craftsmen......


All depends on the business, owner, and the employees.....in many cases "size has nothing to do with it" :whistling2:. Having the necessary capital may - as far as being able to pay what it takes to have highly skilled labor. Not necessarily so for a 1 or 2 man operation.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> All depends on the business, owner, and the employees.....in many cases "size has nothing to do with it" :whistling2:. Having the necessary capital may - as far as being able to pay what it takes to have highly skilled labor. Not necessarily so for a 1 or 2 man operation.


 Plus the age factor comes into play as well.

Some small operators are just starting out, and lack the capitol.
Some small operators are old farts, that do have the capital to run their bussiness for a year if needed.

So many variables and ideas of a "sucessful" bussiness, that it strains credulity.:thumbsup:

Then again, some BIG bussinesses will crumble if they don't have a job a week,,,,, I'm getting confused again !!!


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

when i started me and my partner who was legally blind in on eye did a job doing the trim up top of a steel barn, so here i am 30 feet up and he decides its easier to swing his ladder around behind mine while im up at the top rather than taking it down and puttin it back up or waiting. So he knocks out the bottom of my ladder with the bottom of his and then his ladder gers away from him... here i am hanging off the trim of the building, my ladder 20 feet away and he's chasing his...lol... finally he put mine back up... he was fun to work with... especially when he drove on the highways... try driving with one eye...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Wallnut said:


> when i started me and my partner who was legally blind in on eye did a job doing the trim up top of a steel barn, so here i am 30 feet up and he decides its easier to swing his ladder around behind mine while im up at the top rather than taking it down and puttin it back up or waiting. So he knocks out the bottom of my ladder with the bottom of his and then his ladder gers away from him... here i am hanging off the trim of the building, my ladder 20 feet away and he's chasing his...lol... finally he put mine back up... he was fun to work with... especially when he drove on the highways... try driving with one eye...


 post like these really take ya back,,,,,, Ahh to be young again !!!!!!!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

all my guys are afraid of heights too. Some to more degrees of stupid than others. Cant figure it out. I, on the other hand, am half ninja, half monkey. I don't like being in precarious places either, but thats why I make the big bucks and they get paid hourly. Being well compensated is worth putting your neck out there.

Its the chemicals that I inhale day in and day out that scare the beejezus out of me....

But sometimes they make me happy:whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Back in the mid 80 I use to do rope swing stage work. In the spring I would gently walk the roof caps by fall I was running them. And that was with 2 feet to the edge. 
David


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

damn thread...
I was looking at the cap on the commercial building investigating the rust/discoloration running down from the top.
I walked the membrane surface back to the access ladder attatched to the building, went to grab the top and felt dizzy and queasy as I looked over the edge.
This stupid thread shot through my mind.
I'm like a freakin' Sherpa, this thread has damaged me!!!



btw, it's a single story building.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> damn thread...
> I was looking at the cap on the commercial building investigating the rust/discoloration running down from the top.
> I walked the membrane surface back to the access ladder attatched to the building, went to grab the top and felt dizzy and queasy as I looked over the edge.
> This stupid thread shot through my mind.
> ...


where was the "eye of the tiger" at ?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> where was the "eye of the tiger" at ?


in the work vehicle ashamed...

I'm actually still up here, it's been a week now. Battery on the phone is just about dead...call the F.D. for me.



oh god i'm frightened.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> in the work vehicle ashamed...
> 
> I'm actually still up here, it's been a week now. Battery on the phone is just about dead...call the F.D. for me.
> 
> ...


Should i send Neps and his lift?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Should i send Neps and his lift?


Let him sweat for awhile first..... :whistling2::jester:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> Should i send Neps and his lift?





Schmidt & Co. said:


> Let him sweat for awhile first..... :whistling2::jester:


NEPSY: "oh hi there wisey".
ME: "OH THANK GOD YOU ARRIVED TO SAVE ME NEPS!!!!"
NEPSY: "yeah".
ME: "uh, hey could you um get a little closer...i can't quite reach..."
NEPSY: "about that, i'm actually only here to ask if you are going to claim the cash from this job".


ME: "..."


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> NEPSY: "oh hi there wisey".
> ME: "OH THANK GOD YOU ARRIVED TO SAVE ME NEPS!!!!"
> NEPSY: "yeah".
> ME: "uh, hey could you um get a little closer...i can't quite reach..."
> ...


:w00t::notworthy:


----------

